# 14K Gold Watch Value?



## Kinava (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I have got this unbranded vintage watch.1920's 14 ct (hallmarked)gold watch.circular outing with a octagonal shape with numbers encircled .and missing seconds hand.not working.

has got a number 07310 on the back cover of the watch.and swiss made on the mechanism and nothing else.

seems like its hinged back opens the front glass and one from the back.

what would be the value of this watch?

any analysis is highly appreciated

thank u


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Hi it would be nice if you introduced yourself first. As for the watch without pictures it is difficult to help you


----------



## Kinava (Feb 17, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> Hi it would be nice if you introduced yourself first. As for the watch without pictures it is difficult to help you


----------



## Kinava (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi all,

seems like my introduction topic didnt get posted.problem with my laptop which is lately giving lots of trouble.

anyhow here I go.I just joined the forum and would like to know all ur valued opinions on my vintage watch.I dont have any idea abt the vintage watch.but just got interested lately and just got inquisitive abt this old watch. will get the pics soon.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Kinava said:


> Hi all,
> 
> seems like my introduction topic didnt get posted.problem with my laptop which is lately giving lots of trouble.
> 
> anyhow here I go.I just joined the forum and would like to know all ur valued opinions on my vintage watch.I dont have any idea abt the vintage watch.but just got interested lately and just got inquisitive abt this old watch. will get the pics soon.


It's difficult to provide any kind of dollar value since not even the size is listed.

However, the value of a gold watch that doesn't have historical significance (most don't) or didn't come from a current, well marketed, high-end watch brand, is equal to the scrap value of the gold unless you happen to find somebody that falls in love with it and acts irrationally (it happens all the time).

The way to establish that value is to remove the strap, movement, and crystal and weigh the case. Then multiply by about $13USD/gram for your 14K

The scrap value of gold for most watches would, at maximum, pay for a nice dinner out. A small ladies gold watch might get you fish and chips.

That said, if you are tempted to sell it to a scrapper, please allow forum members a chance to match the price by advertising it in the sales section. Most of use would hate to see a vintage watch scrapped.


----------



## Kinava (Feb 17, 2010)

My [URL=linkhttp://www.flickr]linkhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/upload/done/[/URL]My link



Kinava said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi it would be nice if you introduced yourself first. As for the watch without pictures it is difficult to help you


----------



## Kinava (Feb 17, 2010)

can anybody help me how to post pics here adding link doesnt seem to work.

thanks


----------



## Kinava (Feb 17, 2010)

here r the picsMy [URL=linkhttp://kinava.mysite]linkhttp://kinava.mysite.com/cgi-bin/util/photoalbum/slideshow/210483[/URL]


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Kinava said:


> here r the picsMy [URL=linkhttp://kinava.mysite]linkhttp://kinava.mysite.com/cgi-bin/util/photoalbum/slideshow/210483[/URL]


Your link is invalid.


----------



## Kinava (Feb 17, 2010)

thank u for letting me know

here are the photos.

http://kinava.mysite.com/index.html


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

here's the pic, value wise will probably be the gold value


----------

